# Co Angler For Buckeye Bfl



## Bucketmouth08 (Aug 27, 2007)

Looking for a co angler for the buckeye BFL division would like to pay ASAP we can share expenses and pre fish also


----------



## xmatthewx (Jul 29, 2007)

when and how much?


----------



## Bucketmouth08 (Aug 27, 2007)

Buckeye Indian Lake Indian Lake State Park Moundwood Boat Ramp Lake View, OH 5/3 4/10 4/23 5/2 

Buckeye Grand Lake/St. Mary's St. Marys State Park - West Bank Ramp St. Marys, OH 6/7 5/15 5/28 6/6 


Buckeye Ohio River/Carrollton Point Park Carrollton, KY 8/2 7/10 7/23 8/1

Buckeye Ohio River/Maysville Maysville River Park Maysville, KY 8/23 7/31 8/13 8/22 
Buckeye Ohio River/Tanner's Creek Lawrenceburg City Boat Ramp Lawrenceburg, IN 9/20 - 9/21 8/28 8/10 9/19 

100.00 non boater fee


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

I am looking for someone to split hotel cost with for the Indian lake event. I have a link already . Thanks


----------

